# Best Place To Buy Lights



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi just wondering if there are any good places to buy lights. Im looking for lights for my 30 gal. I currently have a 20 watt florescent tube canopy. Any particular items recommended?
TIA


----------

